# A Call For National Repentance - Cotton Mather



## JM (Apr 23, 2020)

A Call For National Repentance


Cotton Mather | The Narrated Puritan




www.sermonaudio.com





And they gathered together to Mizpeh, and drew water, and poured it out before the Lord, and fasted on that day, and said there, We have sinned against the Lord. 1 Samuel 7:6

"If those defamed servants of the Lord Jesus Christ, will be a little patient, He will at last give an honorable resurrection to their names that had so much dirt cast upon them. When the names of their envious accusers will either lie buried in oblivion or be mentioned no otherwise than Judas in the Gospel, or Pilate in the Apostle's Creed." narrated by Tom Sullivan


----------



## deleteduser99 (Apr 23, 2020)

JM said:


> A Call For National Repentance
> 
> 
> Cotton Mather | The Narrated Puritan
> ...



Tom Sullivan is a dear and personal friend of mine. I owe much to him for his friendship at a hard time of life.


----------

